# David William Hearn (Staffpad Creator) Interview



## wcreed51 (Jul 22, 2022)

Talking StaffPad, with David William Hearn — Robby Burns







robby-burns.squarespace.com


----------



## barrychab (Jul 22, 2022)

WAY too much ipad talk for me.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 22, 2022)

Yes, quite


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 22, 2022)

Come to the light, Anakin, come to the light. . . .


----------



## curtisschweitzer (Jul 25, 2022)

The iPad talk seems like a pretty natural outgrowth of the fact that the vision of what StaffPad wants to be as an app-- this idea that they are creating something that prioritizes intuitive, friction-free operation at times at the expense of practical concerns is precisely the same approach that the iPad itself is designed for. But, aside from that, there's a lot of good info in this podcast- like how they are building the 3rd party sample library playback from scratch from the original sessions (!!), or how the handwriting recognition works. Overall, I found the whole thing pretty enlightening.


----------



## ZenBYD (Jul 25, 2022)

I consume as many interviews with DWH as I can find... the dude is a genius with a fun sense of humour... as usual there's some interesting things in there... but only if you can make it through the host rambling about iPads and file systems and stuff... if I had a chance to sit down with DWH I'd be asking waaaaaay meatier questions!! the scoring notes ones are good if you can find them


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 25, 2022)

ZenBYD said:


> I consume as many interviews with DWH as I can find... the dude is a genius with a fun sense of humour... as usual there's some interesting things in there... but only if you can make it through the host rambling about iPads and file systems and stuff... if I had a chance to sit down with DWH I'd be asking waaaaaay meatier questions!! the scoring notes ones are good if you can find them


The interviewer sort of fell all over himself.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 25, 2022)

ZenBYD said:


> I consume as many interviews with DWH as I can find... the dude is a genius with a fun sense of humour... as usual there's some interesting things in there... but only if you can make it through the host rambling about iPads and file systems and stuff... if I had a chance to sit down with DWH I'd be asking waaaaaay meatier questions!! the scoring notes ones are good if you can find them


Here are a couple I found. Forgive the shameless self promotion for the second link 











COMPOSER CONVERSATIONS WITH DAVID COSCINA – EPISODE 2: DAVID WILLIAM HEARN


Welcome to the second episode of COMPOSER CONVERSATIONS WITH DAVID COSCINA on CINEMATIC SOUND RADIO. On today's episode, David sits down with David William Hearn. David William Hearn is an English composer, arranger and music producer based in London whose…




www.cinematicsound.net


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 26, 2022)

yea this new interview didn't reveal too much. But nice to know things are still cookin'


----------



## barrychab (Jul 28, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> Here are a couple I found. Forgive the shameless self promotion for the second link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now THOSE are interviews


----------

